# size tags printed from a computer



## charon (Mar 3, 2007)

does anybody know where to get these? (or the machine the makes them)

they feel like tear away tags and are generally blue or purplish inks, looks like the size information was printed from a computer or machine (quite pixelated)
LOOKS like they'd be inexpensive. anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think I've seen anything like that. I've seen little size tabs on label websites. But I don't think they were printed on a home computer.


----------



## charon (Mar 3, 2007)

here's a pic of the tag i am talking about


----------

